# 750 Points Available to Rent at $15 a point Home Resorts Boardwalk, Saratoga Springs, Vero Beach



## Paul Powers

Hello and thank you for looking.  I love helping folks with their Disney vacations.  I have many points for rent or transfer.  My home resorts are Boardwalk (BWV), Saratoga Springs (SSR), and Vero Beach (VB).

Most importantly, I can also book at ALL Disney resorts within the 7-month window.  

I am renting at $15 per point.  I can also transfer points with a minimum of 250 points. 

Please Private Message (pm) me if you have any requests.  I am happy to correspond with you through pm to help you with your requests.  

Once we find your dates and resort, You will need to provide names, address, phone number, email address and ages of people in your party for the reservation so I can complete properly.

I ask for 50% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation. The remaining balance (50%) is due 60 days prior to check-in.  I take PayPal (friends/family no fee) or you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.  I can also process an Electronic check (E check).  Also, I am more than happy to do a rental agreement as well.

I have rented to people many times and can provide references if needed. Please contact me via the pm.

I look forward to helping you.  Thank you very much. 

Paul


----------



## Paul Powers

Bump


----------



## stbaitken1

Paul, I am new to the DVC, could you explain to me how this works?
I am trying to plan a girls trip from Nov 6th- Nov 10th. 
Any directions would be helpful


----------



## Paul Powers

I replied to your PM. Thank you.


----------



## Shannon paltinavich

Not sure if this is too soon, is there any availability the last week of May 2019 for 4 nights?  Prefer WL or Poly but open to others.  Thanks!!!! SP

Edit- if not May, anything for December 2019 for 4 nights?


----------



## Paul Powers

Shannon paltinavich said:


> Not sure if this is too soon, is there any availability the last week of May 2019 for 4 nights?  Prefer WL or Poly but open to others.  Thanks!!!! SP
> 
> Edit- if not May, anything for December 2019 for 4 nights?



I would love to try and help you.  Please send me a PM and we can chat about dates and options.  Thank you.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Pm sent


----------



## Kylex1992

Any studios or 1bd rm for Oct 13 to Oct 18? Any resort


----------



## Princess<3

Any studios avail 

July 7-11 or July 14- 18

Any studios or 1 Br avail for October 11-14 or Nov 8 -12 or Nov 15-19


----------



## dottie

Paul Powers said:


> Hello and thank you for looking.  I love helping folks with their Disney vacations.  I have many points for rent or transfer.  My home resorts are Boardwalk (BWV), Saratoga Springs (SSR), and Vero Beach (VB).
> 
> Most importantly, I can also book at ALL Disney resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> I am renting at $15 per point.  I can also transfer points with a minimum of 250 points.
> 
> Please Private Message (pm) me if you have any requests.  I am happy to correspond with you through pm to help you with your requests.
> 
> Once we find your dates and resort, You will need to provide names, address, phone number, email address and ages of people in your party for the reservation so I can complete properly.
> 
> I ask for 50% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation. The remaining balance (50%) is due 60 days prior to check-in.  I take PayPal (friends/family no fee) or you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.  I can also process an Electronic check (E check).  Also, I am more than happy to do a rental agreement as well.
> 
> I have rented to people many times and can provide references if needed. Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> I look forward to helping you.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Paul


----------



## dottie

Need 3 studio's Polynesian March 4-19 2020


----------



## MMWDW

I am looking for a studio from Sept 5th - Sept 9th at Boardwalk Villas.


----------



## angela Stefanelli

Paul Powers said:


> Hello and thank you for looking.  I love helping folks with their Disney vacations.  I have many points for rent or transfer.  My home resorts are Boardwalk (BWV), Saratoga Springs (SSR), and Vero Beach (VB).
> 
> Most importantly, I can also book at ALL Disney resorts within the 7-month P
> I am renting at $15 per point.  I can also transfer points with a minimum of 250 points.
> 
> Please Private Message (pm) me if you have any requests.  I am happy to correspond with you through pm to help you with your requests.
> 
> Once we find your dates and resort, You will need to provide names, address, phone number, email address and ages of people in your party for the reservation so I can complete properly.
> 
> I ask for 50% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation. The remaining balance (50%) is due 60 days prior to check-in.  I take PayPal (friends/family no fee) or you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.  I can also process an Electronic check (E check).  Also, I am more than happy to do a rental agreement as well.
> 
> I have rented to people many times and can provide references if needed. Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> I look forward to helping you.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Paul


Do you have a 1 bdrm at the bw 9/26-9/30


----------



## kippynumber1

I sent you a pm!


----------



## Paul Powers

angela Stefanelli said:


> Do you have a 1 bdrm at the bw 9/26-9/30


Hello it is not available at BW.


----------



## EDefeo

Hi! Looking for a studio at either  Grand Floridian (need 54 points) or BLT (47 points) or AK (38 points) please. Thank you! Dates are October 9 - 12 please. Thanks!


----------



## angela Stefanelli

Paul Powers said:


> Hello it is not available at BW.


Any where else


----------



## Paul Powers

MMWDW said:


> I am looking for a studio from Sept 5th - Sept 9th at Boardwalk Villas.


Only studio is at SSR.


----------



## Paul Powers

EDefeo said:


> Hi! Looking for a studio at either  Grand Floridian (need 54 points) or BLT (47 points) or AK (38 points) please. Thank you! Dates are October 9 - 12 please. Thanks!


Not available in a studio for your dates


----------



## Kylex1992

Any studios Oct 14 to Oct 18? or even 1 br? Any resorts


----------



## EDefeo

Can you please confirm what properties do you have a studio available for those dates? We might be able to trim a night off the end if that makes it easier


----------



## Paul Powers

Hello.  Nothing is currently available.  Thank you!


----------



## Kylex1992

Paul Powers said:


> Hello.  Nothing is currently available.  Thank you!


Hi, is that to Ed or my request? Thank you!


----------



## EDefeo

Just to confirm not even for oct 9-11 pls? Thx !


----------



## Paul Powers

EDefeo said:


> Just to confirm not even for oct 9-11 pls? Thx !



No studio available 1 bedroom at SSR only


----------



## Paul Powers

Kylex1992 said:


> Any studios Oct 14 to Oct 18? or even 1 br? Any resorts



Nothing available for all those nights


----------



## cmullen

Any rooms at any resorts avaliable for this weekend 3rd to 5th?.


----------



## Paul Powers

cmullen said:


> Any rooms at any resorts avaliable for this weekend 3rd to 5th?.


Hello.  Big unit 3 bedroom at kidani village. Or one night at one resort and sat at poly bungalow.
A lot of points.  Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## EFree

I am going to send a pm.  Thanks.


----------



## EDefeo

Hi - so I’m told there is a 1 br at ssr for oct 10-12

We could do that if you might be able to find a studio ( or 1 br) at another property for oct 9 please 

 thx!  




QUOTE="EDefeo, post: 60562729, member: 202475"]Just to confirm not even for oct 9-11 pls? Thx ![/QUOTE]


----------



## 4thgeermama

I am looking for a 2 bedroom at Beach Club or Boardwalk 9/3-9/6/2019. Do you have anything? Thanks!


----------



## jdatmainstreet

Hello I can’t figure out how to PM.  
We’d like to visit WDW Sept 29-Oct 5, 6 nights.  Please let me know of any studio availability at any of the 10 resorts.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Pm sent


----------



## gwdorris

Looking for Wilderness or Polynesian for week of Dec 1st or 8th.


----------



## Paul Powers

gwdorris said:


> Looking for Wilderness or Polynesian for week of Dec 1st or 8th.


Hello.  Neither is available except bungalow at Poly.


----------



## EDefeo

Hi! I was told that there is now a studio at SSR for the 9th and 10th but not the 11th open (the other seller just ran out of points however) Would you be so kind as to check? If so we will take it!  Or any other studio in that date range  Thanks!


----------



## Paul Powers

EDefeo said:


> Hi! I was told that there is now a studio at SSR for the 9th and 10th but not the 11th open (the other seller just ran out of points however) Would you be so kind as to check? If so we will take it!  Or any other studio in that date range  Thanks!



Good morning.  Yes that is currently correct.  Can you PM me and I will help you.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Pm sent


----------



## dlaur1ta

Hello can you pm me I’m looking for dates January 16-19 for 3 nights 

Thank you


----------



## jim morrissy

Do you have anything for a studio BWV 1/18/20 - (1/25/20 or 1/26/20) ?


----------



## andreaOz

Paul Powers said:


> Hello and thank you for looking.  I love helping folks with their Disney vacations.  I have many points for rent or transfer.  My home resorts are Boardwalk (BWV), Saratoga Springs (SSR), and Vero Beach (VB).
> 
> Most importantly, I can also book at ALL Disney resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> I am renting at $15 per point.  I can also transfer points with a minimum of 250 points.
> 
> Please Private Message (pm) me if you have any requests.  I am happy to correspond with you through pm to help you with your requests.
> 
> Once we find your dates and resort, You will need to provide names, address, phone number, email address and ages of people in your party for the reservation so I can complete properly.
> 
> I ask for 50% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation. The remaining balance (50%) is due 60 days prior to check-in.  I take PayPal (friends/family no fee) or you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.  I can also process an Electronic check (E check).  Also, I am more than happy to do a rental agreement as well.
> 
> I have rented to people many times and can provide references if needed. Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> I look forward to helping you.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Paul





Paul Powers said:


> Hello and thank you for looking.  I love helping folks with their Disney vacations.  I have many points for rent or transfer.  My home resorts are Boardwalk (BWV), Saratoga Springs (SSR), and Vero Beach (VB).
> 
> Most importantly, I can also book at ALL Disney resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> I am renting at $15 per point.  I can also transfer points with a minimum of 250 points.
> 
> Please Private Message (pm) me if you have any requests.  I am happy to correspond with you through pm to help you with your requests.
> 
> Once we find your dates and resort, You will need to provide names, address, phone number, email address and ages of people in your party for the reservation so I can complete properly.
> 
> I ask for 50% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation. The remaining balance (50%) is due 60 days prior to check-in.  I take PayPal (friends/family no fee) or you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.  I can also process an Electronic check (E check).  Also, I am more than happy to do a rental agreement as well.
> 
> I have rented to people many times and can provide references if needed. Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> I look forward to helping you.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Paul


Hi. Can you check into availability at SSR foe 6/4-6/10. Studio please. Thank you!


----------



## Lins0606

Paul Powers said:


> Hello and thank you for looking.  I love helping folks with their Disney vacations.  I have many points for rent or transfer.  My home resorts are Boardwalk (BWV), Saratoga Springs (SSR), and Vero Beach (VB).
> 
> Most importantly, I can also book at ALL Disney resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> I am renting at $15 per point.  I can also transfer points with a minimum of 250 points.
> 
> Please Private Message (pm) me if you have any requests.  I am happy to correspond with you through pm to help you with your requests.
> 
> Once we find your dates and resort, You will need to provide names, address, phone number, email address and ages of people in your party for the reservation so I can complete properly.
> 
> I ask for 50% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation. The remaining balance (50%) is due 60 days prior to check-in.  I take PayPal (friends/family no fee) or you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.  I can also process an Electronic check (E check).  Also, I am more than happy to do a rental agreement as well.
> 
> I have rented to people many times and can provide references if needed. Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> I look forward to helping you.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Paul


Hi there
Was looking for boardwalk studio 9/27-10/1. Any chance this is available? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Kaileysage

Paul Powers said:


> Hello and thank you for looking.  I love helping folks with their Disney vacations.  I have many points for rent or transfer.  My home resorts are Boardwalk (BWV), Saratoga Springs (SSR), and Vero Beach (VB).
> 
> Most importantly, I can also book at ALL Disney resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> I am renting at $15 per point.  I can also transfer points with a minimum of 250 points.
> 
> Please Private Message (pm) me if you have any requests.  I am happy to correspond with you through pm to help you with your requests.
> 
> Once we find your dates and resort, You will need to provide names, address, phone number, email address and ages of people in your party for the reservation so I can complete properly.
> 
> I ask for 50% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation. The remaining balance (50%) is due 60 days prior to check-in.  I take PayPal (friends/family no fee) or you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.  I can also process an Electronic check (E check).  Also, I am more than happy to do a rental agreement as well.
> 
> I have rented to people many times and can provide references if needed. Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> I look forward to helping you.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Paul


Good morning! I’ve a bit of a problem learning how to pm someone....interested in a 2 bedroom at BWV for feb 20-26 2020 pm me if u can Lolol


----------



## Paul Powers

Kaileysage said:


> Good morning! I’ve a bit of a problem learning how to pm someone....interested in a 2 bedroom at BWV for feb 20-26 2020 pm me if u can Lolol


Hello you have to do 10 test posts to qualify.  4 nights are available but not all right now


----------



## Paul Powers

Lins0606 said:


> Hi there
> Was looking for boardwalk studio 9/27-10/1. Any chance this is available? Thanks a bunch!


Only thing available is a 1 bedroom at SSR for 98 points.  Let me know.


----------



## Paul Powers

andreaOz said:


> Hi. Can you check into availability at SSR foe 6/4-6/10. Studio please. Thank you!


A 1 bedroom is available but no studios.  Studios are very hard to find. Let me know if want 1 bedroom. 184 points


----------



## Kaileysage

Paul Powers said:


> Hello you have to do 10 test posts to qualify.  4 nights are available but not all right now


That makes sense about the 10 posts! Would u be able to tell me which 4 days are available, and would you Be interested in booking those with me until the other days free up? Or would it be prudent to wait until all 6 open up? Thanks so much


----------



## pondguy427

Hi.   I have someone interested in renting some of your points for a 7 night vacation, arriving Nov 1, thru Nov 8th, 2019, to accommodate 5 guests.  No particular resort.  Can you assist ?


----------



## Paul Powers

pondguy427 said:


> Hi.   I have someone interested in renting some of your points for a 7 night vacation, arriving Nov 1, thru Nov 8th, 2019, to accommodate 5 guests.  No particular resort.  Can you assist ?



Yes.  Would be glad to.  If available.  Can you PM me?


----------



## Lins0606

Paul Powers said:


> Only thing available is a 1 bedroom at SSR for 98 points.  Let me know.


Ok thanks for checking I’ll pass.


----------



## pondguy427

Paul Powers said:


> Yes.  Would be glad to.  If available.  Can you PM me?


Not sure how to pm someone


----------



## gwdorris

Paul Powers said:


> Hello.  Neither is available except bungalow at Poly.


How much does that cost? Lol


----------



## KatyJ25

Hello! Any availability for a studio at AK June 24-26th? Thank you!


----------



## rsabin117

Hi. I'm interested in a studio for Thursday November 14 to Sunday November 17. Anything available for those dates? Thank you!


----------



## pondguy427

Can you check availability at any resort for 7 nights (Nov 1 to 8th) ?


----------



## Lpach

Paul Powers said:


> Hello and thank you for looking.  I love helping folks with their Disney vacations.  I have many points for rent or transfer.  My home resorts are Boardwalk (BWV), Saratoga Springs (SSR), and Vero Beach (VB).
> 
> Most importantly, I can also book at ALL Disney resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> I am renting at $15 per point.  I can also transfer points with a minimum of 250 points.
> 
> Please Private Message (pm) me if you have any requests.  I am happy to correspond with you through pm to help you with your requests.
> 
> Once we find your dates and resort, You will need to provide names, address, phone number, email address and ages of people in your party for the reservation so I can complete properly.
> 
> I ask for 50% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation. The remaining balance (50%) is due 60 days prior to check-in.  I take PayPal (friends/family no fee) or you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.  I can also process an Electronic check (E check).  Also, I am more than happy to do a rental agreement as well.
> 
> I have rented to people many times and can provide references if needed. Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> I look forward to helping you.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Paul


How do I send you as pm?


----------



## VeronicaZS

Hi, I am interested in a studio at BWV or BCV Nov 2-4. Is there any availability? Thanks.


----------



## Lpach

We will be traveling within the next 2 weeks although uncertain of the dates at this time. As soon as my daughter in law has her baby!! 
We would like 2-3 night for a one bedroom or studio at the Boardwalk.


----------



## mzelent

PM sent. Thank you.


----------



## dviper2399

Any studios available 10/19-10/24? Willing to split stay if needed.


----------



## Paul Powers

dviper2399 said:


> Any studios available 10/19-10/24? Willing to split stay if needed.



Hello the only thing open is SSR one bedroom for 135 points.  Let me know if interested. Paul


----------



## CVTmarie23

Any studios available for end of August or anytime in September 2019. 2/3 nights.


----------



## Paul Powers

Good morning.  Yes there is some availability.  Please send me a PM and I will look forward to helping you.
Paul


----------



## disneylova

Serious inquiry: BWVstudioDec 25-28th(or 27th) 2019 for 2 adults 2 children (16and17time of travel)? Standard view for 3nights 65pts/2 nights 40 points.  Boardwalk/pool is 81 pts for 3 nights 52 points for 2 nights


----------



## carolinejax

Sent a pm


----------



## mkuciewski

Paul Powers said:


> Hello and thank you for looking.  I love helping folks with their Disney vacations.  I have many points for rent or transfer.  My home resorts are Boardwalk (BWV), Saratoga Springs (SSR), and Vero Beach (VB).
> 
> Most importantly, I can also book at ALL Disney resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> I am renting at $15 per point.  I can also transfer points with a minimum of 250 points.
> 
> Please Private Message (pm) me if you have any requests.  I am happy to correspond with you through pm to help you with your requests.
> 
> Once we find your dates and resort, You will need to provide names, address, phone number, email address and ages of people in your party for the reservation so I can complete properly.
> 
> I ask for 50% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation. The remaining balance (50%) is due 60 days prior to check-in.  I take PayPal (friends/family no fee) or you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.  I can also process an Electronic check (E check).  Also, I am more than happy to do a rental agreement as well.
> 
> I have rented to people many times and can provide references if needed. Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> I look forward to helping you.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Paul


----------



## mkuciewski

Hello
I’m looking for a studio starting July 2-12 2019, preferably at Polynesian 
Thank you


----------



## Shawn Jensen

Looking for 1BR at the Boardwalk Feb 28-March 3 2020


----------



## disneylova

Paul Powers I pmd you about Dec25-28th 2019 BWV studio


----------



## MJMickey

Hello, I'm looking for any resort for the week of Nov. 9 to 16th for 2 adults and 2 kids.  Thanks!


----------



## Lauraswi

Paul Powers said:


> Hello and thank you for looking.  I love helping folks with their Disney vacations.  I have many points for rent or transfer.  My home resorts are Boardwalk (BWV), Saratoga Springs (SSR), and Vero Beach (VB).
> 
> Most importantly, I can also book at ALL Disney resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> I am renting at $15 per point.  I can also transfer points with a minimum of 250 points.
> 
> Please Private Message (pm) me if you have any requests.  I am happy to correspond with you through pm to help you with your requests.
> 
> Once we find your dates and resort, You will need to provide names, address, phone number, email address and ages of people in your party for the reservation so I can complete properly.
> 
> I ask for 50% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation. The remaining balance (50%) is due 60 days prior to check-in.  I take PayPal (friends/family no fee) or you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.  I can also process an Electronic check (E check).  Also, I am more than happy to do a rental agreement as well.
> 
> I have rented to people many times and can provide references if needed. Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> I look forward to helping you.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Paul


----------



## Lauraswi

Looking for oct 4 to oct 9.  4 adults 2 kids. Two studios?


----------



## Paul Powers

disneylova said:


> Serious inquiry: BWVstudioDec 25-28th(or 27th) 2019 for 2 adults 2 children (16and17time of travel)? Standard view for 3nights 65pts/2 nights 40 points.  Boardwalk/pool is 81 pts for 3 nights 52 points for 2 nights



I do not have availability now.  Can check in 18 days for you.


----------



## Paul Powers

Lauraswi said:


> Looking for oct 4 to oct 9.  4 adults 2 kids. Two studios?



There is a 2 bedroom at SSR if interested. Let me know.


----------



## Paul Powers

MJMickey said:


> Hello, I'm looking for any resort for the week of Nov. 9 to 16th for 2 adults and 2 kids.  Thanks!



I see availability for a 1 bedroom at SSR from 11/10-11/16. Let me know if like to book.


----------



## Paul Powers

mkuciewski said:


> Hello
> I’m looking for a studio starting July 2-12 2019, preferably at Polynesian
> Thank you



Some nights are available.  You would have to switch resorts to get all those nights.


----------



## Ladybugsy

Looking for AKL Kidani dedicated 2 bedroom, (Can't do a pullout as the 2nd bed as we have a big guy coming with us). September 19th to the 30th.


----------



## mkuciewski

Paul Powers said:


> Some nights are available.  You would have to switch resorts to get all those nights.


What would the switch look like? We’ve done it before with our dvc points. How about July 7-17,2019? Same situation?


----------



## MJMickey

Paul Powers said:


> I see availability for a 1 bedroom at SSR from 11/10-11/16. Let me know if like to book.



Was hoping for a full week.  Anything, the week of Nov 2 - 9 instead?  Thanks!


----------



## JHank44

Cool


----------



## Paul Powers

MJMickey said:


> Was hoping for a full week.  Anything, the week of Nov 2 - 9 instead?  Thanks!



There is a 1 bedroom at SSR 11/10-11/17 full week.  Let me know asap. Thank you. Paul


----------



## Paul Powers

mkuciewski said:


> What would the switch look like? We’ve done it before with our dvc points. How about July 7-17,2019? Same situation?



Hello Please send me a PM I found a studio for your dates.  Thank you.


----------



## Hotvwchick

Looking for Dec 12 -17th in a studio. Prefer a Boardwalk studio or whatever is available.


----------



## Paul Powers

No resort is available for all your dates.


----------



## LYSE

Are you able to transfer about 400 points?


----------



## Paul Powers

Possibly.  Please send me a PM. Thank you.


----------



## Saltywardog

any AKL savanna view available july 23-26th


----------



## Paul Powers

Saltywardog said:


> any AKL savanna view available july 23-26th



Yes they have a 1 bedroom available.  Let me know if interested.


----------



## Saltywardog

sorry forgot to add studio.


----------



## Paul Powers

Saltywardog said:


> sorry forgot to add studio.



No studio available.


----------



## Hthrj26

Anything available June 29th-July 2nd?


----------



## Paul Powers

Yes.  There are a couple of studios and 1 bedrooms.  Let me know how I can help.  Send me a PM. Thank you.  Paul


----------



## Hthrj26

Paul Powers said:


> Yes.  There are a couple of studios and 1 bedrooms.  Let me know how I can help.  Send me a PM. Thank you.  Paul




1 bedroom would be preferred. Thank you


----------



## Paul Powers

Ok.


Hthrj26 said:


> 1 bedroom would be preferred. Thank you



Great that will give you more options. Send me a PM and I can help you with your reservation.  Thank you.


----------



## Jessica Shoemaker

I am looking for something September 25-29th. Can you tell me what is available? Thanks!


----------



## Paul Powers

Jessica Shoemaker said:


> I am looking for something September 25-29th. Can you tell me what is available? Thanks!



Yes there is a 1 bedroom at SSR available.  Let me know if I can help you.


----------



## jim morrissy

have to work on my post count, but didn't hear back from you and also realized the dates I had were wrong.  Needed to look for studio at Boardwalk for 1/25 - (2/1 or 2/2)


----------



## Jessica Shoemaker

jim morrissy said:


> have to work on my post count, but didn't hear back from you and also realized the dates I had were wrong.  Needed to look for studio at Boardwalk for 1/25 - (2/1 or 2/2)



So is there a room for the dates I requested?


----------



## Paul Powers

Jessica Shoemaker said:


> So is there a room for the dates I requested?



Yes looks like a pool/garden view for 127 points is open.


----------



## Paul Powers

Paul Powers said:


> Yes looks like a pool/garden view for 127 points is open.



Jessica so sorry thought I was replying to someone else.  Yes 9/25-9/29 has a 1 bedroom at SSR. 98 points. Let me know how I can help you


----------



## Paul Powers

Jessica Shoemaker said:


> So is there a room for the dates I requested?





jim morrissy said:


> have to work on my post count, but didn't hear back from you and also realized the dates I had were wrong.  Needed to look for studio at Boardwalk for 1/25 - (2/1 or 2/2)


----------



## Paul Powers

Jessica Shoemaker said:


> So is there a room for the dates I requested?



Yes looks like a pool/garden view for 127 points is open.


----------



## jim morrissy

Paul Powers said:


> Yes looks like a pool/garden view for 127 points is open.


I think that was meant to be directed towards me?   I forgot to account for the extra day, so I get the 127 now.  Thank you


----------



## katmu

PM sent about dates in early September.


----------



## mkuciewski

Paul Powers said:


> Hello Please send me a PM I found a studio for your dates.  Thank you.


Hi
I am not able to send you a pm for some reason. There is no link to let me do so when I click on your name; I can only reply. Sorry
We’re possibly thinking now we’d do July 10-17. What is the availability like for those dates. Thank you so much


----------



## dgagnon519

I sent you a PM


----------



## Paul Powers

Yes there is availability for those dates.  Let me know.  See if you can do the 10 test posts and get qualified to send a PM


----------



## raysmd

anything for 12-20 to 12-28? 1 or 2 bedroom villas would be great. VGF? poly?


----------



## Paul Powers

raysmd said:


> anything for 12-20 to 12-28? 1 or 2 bedroom villas would be great. VGF? poly?



Hello there is some availability for some of your requested nights.  Several of the resorts are showing available.  It would be subject to the 7 month window for me to help.  Thank you.
Paul


----------



## Paul Powers

mkuciewski said:


> Hi
> I am not able to send you a pm for some reason. There is no link to let me do so when I click on your name; I can only reply. Sorry
> We’re possibly thinking now we’d do July 10-17. What is the availability like for those dates. Thank you so much



There is availability.  If you can PM me I can help you.


----------



## Lpach

I would like to know if there is availability at Boardwalk for 5/22-5/25..thanks!


----------



## Paul Powers

Only open resorts are SSR and OKW. Let me know if interested. Thank you. 
Paul


----------



## raysmd

Yes, I know. 7 month window is coming up soon.


VGF?




Paul Powers said:


> Hello there is some availability for some of your requested nights.  Several of the resorts are showing available.  It would be subject to the 7 month window for me to help.  Thank you.
> Paul


----------



## Birdsg223

Any studios or 1br available 9/22-9/25? Thanks


----------



## Paul Powers

Yes.  There are 1 bedrooms at SSR, OKW, Kidani Village, Wilderness Lodge.  Let me know if interested in booking. Thank you. Paul


----------



## Paul Powers

raysmd said:


> Yes, I know. 7 month window is coming up soon.
> 
> 
> VGF?


Partially not all nights


----------



## VictoriaV92

I'm looking for studio or one bedroom at OKW or SSR for 2 nights from Sept 1st checking out Sept 3 if available.  I'm a newbie so just let me know if I'm not doing this right, lol.  Thank you!


----------



## Paul Powers

Hello and welcome.  I am here to help.  Good news there is a 1 bedroom at Saratoga,  Old key west, wilderness  lodge, and AK kidani village. You should try and do the 10 test posts so you can send a private message (PM) to me. Then i can get you booked.  Thank you.  Paul


----------



## mcmauney

Looking for a studio for September 8-10. 2 adults and no children.


----------



## VictoriaV92

Paul Powers said:


> Hello and welcome.  I am here to help.  Good news there is a 1 bedroom at Saratoga,  Old key west, wilderness  lodge, and AK kidani village. You should try and do the 10 test posts so you can send a private message (PM) to me. Then i can get you booked.  Thank you.  Paul



Sorry to ask but does that mean just try to post ten times?  If so, then this should be number 2!


----------



## VictoriaV92

VictoriaV92 said:


> Sorry to ask but does that mean just try to post ten times?  If so, then this should be number 2!


Also, can you tell me how many points it would be for the 1 bedroom?  Thank You!


----------



## VictoriaV92

I think Saratoga would be a great option but do you have a recommendation between Saratoga and Old Key West?  It looks like I can't post anymore so I'll try again later


----------



## Paul Powers

VictoriaV92 said:


> Sorry to ask but does that mean just try to post ten times?  If so, then this should be number 2!



There is a test post board on this site.  You get to 10 and then you can send a live one to me.  I look forward to helping you.


----------



## Paul Powers

VictoriaV92 said:


> I think Saratoga would be a great option but do you have a recommendation between Saratoga and Old Key West?  It looks like I can't post anymore so I'll try again later



I think Old Key West will sleep 9 and are a little bigger but both are very comparable.  Hopefully you can send a pm soon and I can help you.
Thank you.
Paul


----------



## VictoriaV92

Ok, I think I have my 10 posts in finally, yea!  Sorry, between a long work day and my husbands birthday it was hard to get on the computer.  If the days are still available, would love to book.  I will watch for your message after work tomorrow.  Thank You!


----------



## Paul Powers

Hello again.  I look forward to helping you.  If you can send me a PM I can get you booked.  Thank you.  Paul


----------



## Albertw69

Looking for 2 Studios believe 172 point for the Polynesian January 21-26, 2020


----------



## Paul Powers

Albertw69 said:


> Looking for 2 Studios believe 172 point for the Polynesian January 21-26, 2020



Be glad to try and help at 7 month window if available.  Send a PM if can.  Thank you.


----------



## krisbelledc

Paul Powers said:


> Hello and thank you for looking.  I love helping folks with their Disney vacations.  I have many points for rent or transfer.  My home resorts are Boardwalk (BWV), Saratoga Springs (SSR), and Vero Beach (VB).
> 
> Most importantly, I can also book at ALL Disney resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> I am renting at $15 per point.  I can also transfer points with a minimum of 250 points.
> 
> Please Private Message (pm) me if you have any requests.  I am happy to correspond with you through pm to help you with your requests.
> 
> Once we find your dates and resort, You will need to provide names, address, phone number, email address and ages of people in your party for the reservation so I can complete properly.
> 
> I ask for 50% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation. The remaining balance (50%) is due 60 days prior to check-in.  I take PayPal (friends/family no fee) or you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.  I can also process an Electronic check (E check).  Also, I am more than happy to do a rental agreement as well.
> 
> I have rented to people many times and can provide references if needed. Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> I look forward to helping you.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Paul


Hi There! I am interested in Boardwalk points for next April. I'm trying to find how to message you, but can't for some reason. I will keep trying, but if you could message me that would be great! April 3-13 2020 at the Boardwalk! Would love a standard view! Thank you! We are repeat users of this board!


----------



## Lpach

I am looking for the Boardwalk Villas from 5/31-6/03...Do you have anything available??


----------



## Violet Parr

Looking for any room that fits a party of 4 for August 4-9, 2019.


----------



## dl1955

Hello, any availability for 5-6 nights in any studio at any resort? Dates are flexible - last 10 days of October - first 10 days of November. Thanks!


----------



## krisbelledc

Paul Powers said:


> Be glad to try and help at 7 month window if available.  Send a PM if can.  Thank you.


 Hi Paul, I just PMed you! Thank you!


----------



## VictoriaV92

Hi Paul, I think I just PM'd you but not sure if I did it right.  Let me know if you don't see anything.  Thanks!


----------



## wilford

Hello - I am interested in a studio at the Boardwalk for December 15-18, or 16-18 if the 15th is not available.  I believe I have 10 posts but I don't see an option to PM?  Thanks!


----------



## THW

Hello, I'm looking for a 2bedrooom at BLT for either June 11 for 3 nights or June 18 for 3 nights. If BLT not available, please share info on any others.


----------



## Paul Powers

Hello BLT has 6/11 as the only available night.  SSR and OWK has a 2 bedroom available if interested.  Let me know how I can help.  Please feel free to send me a PM.
Thank you.


----------



## Paul Powers

wilford said:


> Hello - I am interested in a studio at the Boardwalk for December 15-18, or 16-18 if the 15th is not available.  I believe I have 10 posts but I don't see an option to PM?  Thanks!



Hello Boardwalk pool view is available for 12/16-18.  Let me know if interested.  Thank you.  You can send a PM.


----------



## Violet Parr

Hi there, I'm looking for a studio for 8/4-8/9, 2019.  No resort preference.


----------



## krisbelledc

Hi Paul, I sent you a Pm about April 3-13 at BWV. Would love to know if this is an option we can book with you! Thank you!


----------



## Paul Powers

Violet Parr said:


> Hi there, I'm looking for a studio for 8/4-8/9, 2019.  No resort preference.



Hello I hope I can help you.  There is a studio available at SSR.  Please send me a PM and I will be glad to assist.  Thank you. Paul


----------



## Violet Parr

Paul Powers said:


> Hello I hope I can help you.  There is a studio available at SSR.  Please send me a PM and I will be glad to assist.  Thank you. Paul



Hi Paul! I think I sent you a pm?  Not sure how that works.  I did "start a conversation."


----------



## Paul Powers

Violet Parr said:


> Hi Paul! I think I sent you a pm?  Not sure how that works.  I did "start a conversation."



You did.  Good job!


----------



## Scarletvey

Paul Powers said:


> Hello and thank you for looking.  I love helping folks with their Disney vacations.  I have many points for rent or transfer.  My home resorts are Boardwalk (BWV), Saratoga Springs (SSR), and Vero Beach (VB).
> 
> Most importantly, I can also book at ALL Disney resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> I am renting at $15 per point.  I can also transfer points with a minimum of 250 points.
> 
> Please Private Message (pm) me if you have any requests.  I am happy to correspond with you through pm to help you with your requests.
> 
> Once we find your dates and resort, You will need to provide names, address, phone number, email address and ages of people in your party for the reservation so I can complete properly.
> 
> I ask for 50% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation. The remaining balance (50%) is due 60 days prior to check-in.  I take PayPal (friends/family no fee) or you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.  I can also process an Electronic check (E check).  Also, I am more than happy to do a rental agreement as well.
> 
> I have rented to people many times and can provide references if needed. Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> I look forward to helping you.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Paul


----------



## Scarletvey

Hello Paul,

Iam new to the Disboards. I see PM being used as  A primary form of communication on the board. I am not sure what p.m. means, I am guessing it is associated with Facebook. I am not a member of Facebook. I would like to purchase points for two rooms, staying 4 nights at the Polynesian in March 2020.  Can you help with this?


----------



## Paul Powers

Scarletvey said:


> Hello Paul,
> 
> Iam new to the Disboards. I see PM being used as  A primary form of communication on the board. I am not sure what p.m. means, I am guessing it is associated with Facebook. I am not a member of Facebook. I would like to purchase points for two rooms, staying 4 nights at the Polynesian in March 2020.  Can you help with this?



Hello PM means private message. You have to go to thy test board and do 10 posts.  Then you are qualified to do a PM on this board.  To get poly it would have to be 7 months out unless you find someone who owns there and then would be up to 11 months out.  Thank you.  I hope I can help you. Paul


----------



## Kim Widener

Hello! I have not posted enough to PM you but am very interested in 12/16-12/22 or 12/17-12/23 One Bedrooms.  Do you have anything available?


----------



## Paul Powers

Hello there is plenty available today.  Please go and do the 10 test posts so you can PM. I look forward to helping you.  Paul


----------



## Kim Widener

I don't understand how to do the 10 test posts....URGHHH I post something then I have to wait 45 minutes to post again???  I am very interested in your points.....can you email me?


----------



## Paul Powers

Hello.  There is a test board where you can post faster than waiting 45 minutes.  It takes a little time and then you have to wait.  I think they are trying to stop spammers?? Anyway, once you get 10 then you can PM me and exchange email addresses.  They do not allow to post email unless in a PM.  I will be here to help you.
Paul


----------



## Kim Widener

Still trying to get 10 test counts.  Only 2 at a time and an hour in between!


----------



## Kim Widener

I have posted almost 15 times and still cannot PM...feeling defeated


----------



## Paul Powers

Did you go to the test post area?  I am sorry you are having such a hard time.  Hopefully it will let you start a conversation (PM) with me soon.


----------



## Kim Widener

I finally got to send you a PM.


----------



## Paul Powers

Yeah!


----------



## UK2K

Paul Powers said:


> Hello and thank you for looking.  I love helping folks with their Disney vacations.  I have many points for rent or transfer.  My home resorts are Boardwalk (BWV), Saratoga Springs (SSR), and Vero Beach (VB).
> 
> Most importantly, I can also book at ALL Disney resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> I am renting at $15 per point.  I can also transfer points with a minimum of 250 points.
> 
> Please Private Message (pm) me if you have any requests.  I am happy to correspond with you through pm to help you with your requests.
> 
> Once we find your dates and resort, You will need to provide names, address, phone number, email address and ages of people in your party for the reservation so I can complete properly.
> 
> I ask for 50% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation. The remaining balance (50%) is due 60 days prior to check-in.  I take PayPal (friends/family no fee) or you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.  I can also process an Electronic check (E check).  Also, I am more than happy to do a rental agreement as well.
> 
> I have rented to people many times and can provide references if needed. Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> I look forward to helping you.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Paul




Looking for a studio October 1st - October 6th at SSR. Do you have anything available?


----------



## Paul Powers

UK2K said:


> Looking for a studio October 1st - October 6th at SSR. Do you have anything available?



Hello. No studios but there is a 1 bedroom at SSR 
available. Let me know if interested.  Thank you. 
Paul


----------



## Paul Powers

Bump


----------



## jdragr

Looking for June 18 - 25


----------



## Paul Powers

Hello.  There is some availability.  Please send me a PM with unit size and if you have a resort choice or if flexible.  Thank you.
Paul


----------



## Jason Jacobson

Is there any 1 or 2BR available for 11/7-11/10? Resort doesn't matter too much. Thanks!


----------



## Paul Powers

There is currently no availability.  Let's keep checking or are your dates flexible? Thank you. 
Paul


----------



## Jason Jacobson

Thanks, Paul. My dates are flexible, and ideally would like to go in November, but can move to October if necessary.


----------



## Paul Powers

SSR has a 2 bedroom open 11/11-11/23 if can choose some dates in there. Let me know.
Paul
Send me a PM if can.


----------



## becs1017

Hi - I am looking for a deluxe studio at Boardwalk from Feb20-26. Is there anything available? I am new to DIS so I don't believe I am not able to PM at this time. Thank you!


----------



## Networth

How many points do you have left? Looking for a 368 point transfer.


----------



## ScottishMickeyFan

pm sent earlier today


----------



## Jason Jacobson

Paul Powers said:


> SSR has a 2 bedroom open 11/11-11/23 if can choose some dates in there. Let me know.
> Paul
> Send me a PM if can.



I am new to this board so I have a few more posts to make before I can PM you with dates.


----------



## dottie

Paul Powers said:


> Hello and thank you for looking.  I love helping folks with their Disney vacations.  I have many points for rent or transfer.  My home resorts are Boardwalk (BWV), Saratoga Springs (SSR), and Vero Beach (VB).
> 
> Most importantly, I can also book at ALL Disney resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> I am renting at $15 per point.  I can also transfer points with a minimum of 250 points.
> 
> Please Private Message (pm) me if you have any requests.  I am happy to correspond with you through pm to help you with your requests.
> 
> Once we find your dates and resort, You will need to provide names, address, phone number, email address and ages of people in your party for the reservation so I can complete properly.
> 
> I ask for 50% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation. The remaining balance (50%) is due 60 days prior to check-in.  I take PayPal (friends/family no fee) or you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.  I can also process an Electronic check (E check).  Also, I am more than happy to do a rental agreement as well.
> 
> I have rented to people many times and can provide references if needed. Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> I look forward to helping you.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Paul


----------



## dottie

Looking for Polynesian 3 studio's March 3-10 2020


----------



## DigitalOlli

Anything at the Beach Club June 19-22 ?

thanks


----------



## Heather LaFleur

I am looking for 2 standard studios at the Boardwalk for January 8-12, 2020.

Thank you


----------



## dottie

Looking for 3 studios at Polynesian March 4-10 2020


----------



## Paul Powers

Could help within 7 month window.


----------



## DistinctTuscanFlair

Hi! Anything available at GFV or BLT from 12/15 - 12/22 or 12/16 - 12/23?

Looking for a 2BR, or two 1BR or two studio.

Thanks!


----------



## Trevor Hayden

I am looking for a studio preferably at BWV from September 5th to the 8th.


----------



## dottie

dottie said:


> Looking for Polynesian 3 studio's March 3-10 2020


Hope I am not sending this reply twice. Do I contact you end of July or will you contact me.


----------



## Paul Powers

DistinctTuscanFlair said:


> Hi! Anything available at GFV or BLT from 12/15 - 12/22 or 12/16 - 12/23?
> 
> Looking for a 2BR, or two 1BR or two studio.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello only showing partial availability.  Let me know if flexible at another resort.


----------



## Paul Powers

dottie said:


> Hope I am not sending this reply twice. Do I contact you end of July or will you contact me.



Hello you can contact me right before the 7 month window and we can check availability.  Thank you.


----------



## Paul Powers

Trevor Hayden said:


> I am looking for a studio preferably at BWV from September 5th to the 8th.



Only studio available is at SSR, and OKW.  There is a 1 bedroom at BWV for 90 points.  Let me know.


----------



## Paul Powers

DigitalOlli said:


> Anything at the Beach Club June 19-22 ?
> 
> thanks



Hello.  There is nothing available at BCV for your dates.  Let me know if flexible.  Thank you.


----------



## Valerie Grunau

Hi.  I am looking for anything Sept 27-29?  Would you happen to have anything?  Thanks!


----------



## mlvue10

Hi!  I can't figure out how to PM you.  I'm interested in renting at BWV:

- a Studio Deluxe 
- from Sun 3/22/20 - Sat 3/28/20
- for 2 adults and 1 child

Please let me know if you can help.


----------



## Paul Powers

Valerie Grunau said:


> Hi.  I am looking for anything Sept 27-29?  Would you happen to have anything?  Thanks!



Hello there is a 1 beromm at old Key West and a 2 bedroom at SSR.  Let me know.   Please PM me if interested.


----------



## Paul Powers

mlvue10 said:


> Hi!  I can't figure out how to PM you.  I'm interested in renting at BWV:
> 
> - a Studio Deluxe
> - from Sun 3/22/20 - Sat 3/28/20
> - for 2 adults and 1 child
> 
> Please let me know if you can help.




Hello I do not currently have enough points.  Thank you for your interest


----------



## DistinctTuscanFlair

Hi! Do you have enough points available for a studio at Saratoga Springs from 12/14 - 12/16?

Edit: 2 Adults / 1 Child


----------



## Paul Powers

DistinctTuscanFlair said:


> Hi! Do you have enough points available for a studio at Saratoga Springs from 12/14 - 12/16?
> 
> Edit: 2 Adults / 1 Child


 Hello.  Yes I do have enough points.  Please send me a pm.


----------



## DisneyMinnie20

Do you have anything available March 13-16. Studios at Grand Californian? Thanks.


----------



## Petersen Family

Anything available June 10-15 or June 11-15 studio or single?  Thank you


----------



## Trevor Hayden

If you still have the points I would like to book a standard studio at OKW for September 5th to September 8th.  I don't see an option to send a PM.


----------



## Lauraswi

Paul Powers said:


> Hello and thank you for looking.  I love helping folks with their Disney vacations.  I have many points for rent or transfer.  My home resorts are Boardwalk (BWV), Saratoga Springs (SSR), and Vero Beach (VB).
> 
> Most importantly, I can also book at ALL Disney resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> I am renting at $15 per point.  I can also transfer points with a minimum of 250 points.
> 
> Please Private Message (pm) me if you have any requests.  I am happy to correspond with you through pm to help you with your requests.
> 
> Once we find your dates and resort, You will need to provide names, address, phone number, email address and ages of people in your party for the reservation so I can complete properly.
> 
> I ask for 50% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation. The remaining balance (50%) is due 60 days prior to check-in.  I take PayPal (friends/family no fee) or you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.  I can also process an Electronic check (E check).  Also, I am more than happy to do a rental agreement as well.
> 
> I have rented to people many times and can provide references if needed. Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> I look forward to helping you.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Paul





Paul Powers said:


> Hello and thank you for looking.  I love helping folks with their Disney vacations.  I have many points for rent or transfer.  My home resorts are Boardwalk (BWV), Saratoga Springs (SSR), and Vero Beach (VB).
> 
> Most importantly, I can also book at ALL Disney resorts within the 7-month window.
> 
> I am renting at $15 per point.  I can also transfer points with a minimum of 250 points.
> 
> Please Private Message (pm) me if you have any requests.  I am happy to correspond with you through pm to help you with your requests.
> 
> Once we find your dates and resort, You will need to provide names, address, phone number, email address and ages of people in your party for the reservation so I can complete properly.
> 
> I ask for 50% deposit at the time of reservation confirmation. The remaining balance (50%) is due 60 days prior to check-in.  I take PayPal (friends/family no fee) or you will have to cover the PayPal fees, if any.  I can also process an Electronic check (E check).  Also, I am more than happy to do a rental agreement as well.
> 
> I have rented to people many times and can provide references if needed. Please contact me via the pm.
> 
> I look forward to helping you.  Thank you very much.
> 
> Paul


----------



## Lauraswi

Hi I am looking for boardwalk villa for feb 1 to feb 6 2020.  Preferably boardwalk view.  Is this a possibility?  Thanks


----------



## DigitalOlli

Paul Powers said:


> Hello.  There is nothing available at BCV for your dates.  Let me know if flexible.  Thank you.



Can you look for a studio anywhere. June 15-18 or 19-22 ?

Thanks


----------



## PhoenicianThanker

Anything Boardwalk(studio preferred)first week of December? May be flexible with arrival/departure.


----------



## dviper2399

Looking for something Oct 19-23rd, studio preferred.


----------



## Paul Powers

Lauraswi said:


> Hi I am looking for boardwalk villa for feb 1 to feb 6 2020.  Preferably boardwalk view.  Is this a possibility?  Thanks



I do not have enough points at this time.  Can check at 7 month window.


----------



## Paul Powers

DigitalOlli said:


> Can you look for a studio anywhere. June 15-18 or 19-22 ?
> 
> Thanks



SSR Preferred is open 6/15 and 6/16 and then 6/19 and 6/20.  However, OKW is open 6/17.  So if flexible could do 2 nights at SSR and then one night at OKW during 6/15-6/18.  Act fast studios go quickly.
Thank you. Paul


----------



## Paul Powers

dviper2399 said:


> Looking for something Oct 19-23rd, studio preferred.



Only studio available 6/21-6/23 ( 2 nights ) at SSR


----------



## Cara Suchy

Can you send me a PM please. I am interested in a 2 bedroom for 9/22-9/27. I can’t find where to send you a PM?


----------



## Paul Powers

Hello.  You have to do 10 posts to be able to do a PM. I look forward to helping you.


----------



## dviper2399

Paul Powers said:


> Only studio available 6/21-6/23 ( 2 nights ) at SSR


I assume you mean 10/21-10-23?....how many pts for that?


----------



## Paul Powers

Hello yes I meant October.  I see 10-21 -10/24 3 nights for 36 points if interested.  Please let me know asap.  Please send a PM if can. Thank you.
Paul


----------



## Amy LKY

Looking for 12/29/19 - 1/3/20. Specifically would like one of the following:
Bay Lake, Polynesian, Grand Floridian or Boulder Ridge - studio or 1 bd is preference (2 adults, 2 kids, 1 infant)

Anything?


----------



## Paul Powers

Hello.  Unfortunately, nothing is available at this time at those resorts.


----------



## Amy LKY

Paul Powers said:


> Hello.  Unfortunately, nothing is available at this time at those resorts.


is there anything at any of the other resorts for that time frame? Trying to keep total under $2500


----------



## Paul Powers

Yes there is availability at SSR and old key west.  They would meet your budget.  Let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Amy LKY

Paul Powers said:


> Yes there is availability at SSR and old key west.  They would meet your budget.  Let me know. Thank you.


im going to explore a couple more options  thanks for getting back to me so quickly!


----------



## disneylova

Is there any studio availability at BCV or BWV Dec 25-28th, 2019?


----------



## disneylova

Paul Powers said:


> I do not have availability now.  Can check in 18 days for you.


Could you check for me now?TY. couple days past 18


----------



## ciera321

*I’m looking for 1 night (14 points) standard studio on November 15. *


----------



## Lauraswi

Paul Powers said:


> I do not have enough points at this time.  Can check at 7 month window.


Hi sorry I am just Learning about renting points.  So it is possible that 7 months before my travel dates you may have more points but you don’t know that at this time?


----------

